# Resigning from Abu dhabi job before medical test



## thillai (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi friends,
I joined work in Abu dhabi on June 7.Today is my Medical test & i avoided it by telling not interested to work here & want to go back to India.
My Medical test also not finished & passport visa stamping also not done.
Do i want to pay anything for my company ?
Is there any problem ?


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

thillai said:


> Hi friends,
> I joined work in Abu dhabi on June 7.Today is my Medical test & i avoided it by telling not interested to work here & want to go back to India.
> My Medical test also not finished & passport visa stamping also not done.
> Do i want to pay anything for my company ?
> Is there any problem ?


it does cost money, a few hundred dirhams to start the process it depends on how far down the line they have gone. yes you will have to pay them back if you leave.


----------

